# Fußballstar kauft sich für 3 Mio. Euro Wald zum Jagen und Angeln



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2021)

Für ihn ganz sicher toll aber was macht die Mehrzahl der Leute wenn eines Tages sämtliche tolle Naturflecken an Millionäre verramscht worden sind?
Hier bei mir in der Nähe ist sowas ebenfalls schon passiert und das Ende vom Lied ist, dass die heimischen Menschen ihren umliegenden Lebensraum nicht mehr betreten/nutzen dürfen.
Natur sollte als Allgemeingut gelten!


----------



## Fruehling (15. Januar 2021)

Was sagt der Verkäufer dazu, Prof.?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Was sagt der Verkäufer dazu, Prof.?



Gesagt haben die gar nichts aber ich denke sie benutzen das Geld vmtl. um vorübergehend Haushaltslöcher zu stopfen.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Januar 2021)

Da muss  du nicht bis Norwegen schauen. Privatgelände gibt es überall.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2021)

Aber ich hätte gerne sonen Wald mit Gewässer versteht sich und 1000 ha, damit kann Mann schon was anfangen.
Man kann, hier der Fußballspieler, schlechtere Dinge mit seinem Geld anstellen?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Ich täts auch nehmen, vermutlich hätte ich gleich 30mio an seiner Stelle investiert. 
Schwedisches Jedermannsrecht und so, kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass da jetzt niemand mehr rein darf oder?
Besser als nen Pool irgendwo in die Wüste zu stellen ist's sicherlich.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich glaube kaum, dass man den Schweden den Zugang zum Privatwald von Zlatan verbieten könnte.

Dort gibt es m.W. ja das "Allemansrätten".

Könnte aber durchaus sein, dass man dort dann ohne Erlaubnis nicht jagen/fischen dürfte.

Ist in DE ja ähnlich.

Da kann auch jeder munter im Privatwald seinem Freizeitvergnügen nachgehen, ohne den Eigentümer vorher zu fragen, nur jagen/fischen halt nicht.

Hier kann man auch nicht einfach die Öffentlichkeit von Fischereigewässern aussperren.
Spazierengehen, Baden u.ä, Freizeitnutzung muss man als Fischereiberechtigter meist  (leider) dulden.
Zum Angeln wäre dann aber ne Erlaubnis fällig.

Freier Zugang für alle Angler ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert und hängt auch vom Verhältnis  Angler/Gewässerfläche ab.

Nicht jedes Gewässer "verträgt" unbegrenzten Angeldruck.

In Bayern ist zwar die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Hektar behördlich begrenzt, aber auch hier merkt man schon deutliche Unterschiede zwischen manchen Vereinsgewässern und gepflegten Privatstrecken.

Nicht nur was die Fangmöglichkeiten angeht, sondern manchmal auch hinsichtlich Hegeziel und Nachhaltigkeit.

Im dünn besiedelten Schweden sieht es da ganz anders aus.  Da kommt man wahrscheinlich auf noch weniger Angler pro Gewässer-km2 als in MVP.


----------



## bonobo (15. Januar 2021)

Die AB Redaktion erdreistet sich, Zlatan nur als Fußballstar zu bezeichnen! Das gibt Ärger. Im Übrigen wäre ich gerne bei dem Ärger dabei, wenn er einen Schwarzangler erwischt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2021)

Da würd sich manch einer wundern, wieviel der Gesamtdeutschen Wälder in Privatbesitz sind... 
Und dennoch sind die Wälder für Wanderer und /oder Pilzsammler frei zugänglich


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für ihn ganz sicher toll aber was macht die Mehrzahl der Leute wenn eines Tages sämtliche tolle Naturflecken an Millionäre verramscht worden sind?
> Hier bei mir in der Nähe ist sowas ebenfalls schon passiert und das Ende vom Lied ist, dass die heimischen Menschen ihren umliegenden Lebensraum nicht mehr betreten/nutzen dürfen.
> Natur sollte als Allgemeingut gelten!



Wohl besser als wenn's die PETA/NABU oder sonst wer kaufen würde. Ich denke er wird dort auch nicht jeden Tag umeinander streunen, für die Natur denke ich ist das also nicht mal ganz so schlecht.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Januar 2021)

Wenn Sie Pilze sammeln möchten, sollten Sie dies nach Möglichkeit in einem Waldstück tun, das unter öffentlicher Verwaltung steht. Vorsicht ist hingegen bei Privatwäldern geboten. Manche Waldeigentümer haben zwar nichts dagegen, wenn Sie auf ihrem Grund Pilze suchen – trotzdem sollten Sie das vorher klären, um Streit zu vermeiden. Den Wald sollten Sie meiden, wenn er eingezäunt ist, entsprechende Schilder vorhanden sind, die das Betreten untersagen oder es sich um ein Gebiet mit vorwiegend jungen Bäumen handelt. Oft ist allerdings der Unterschied zwischen öffentlich und privat im Wald nicht eindeutig gekennzeichnet. In diesen Fällen können Sie sich an die Untere Naturschutzbehörde wenden. Diese teilt Ihnen mit, wo Sie Pilze suchen dürfen. Einige Kommunen und Gemeinden haben zudem Flyer oder Karten, in denen die Gebiete für das Pilzsammeln aufgelistet sind. In jedem Fall sollten Sie sich im Wald rücksichtsvoll verhalten und die Pflanzen und Pilze pfleglich behandeln. Reißen Sie die Pilze nicht einfach heraus, sondern schneiden Sie sie ab. So bleiben die Wurzeln erhalten, die oft eine Symbiose mit Baumwurzeln eingehen und die Bäume mit Nährstoffen versorgen. Wo darf ich Pilze sammeln? An welchen Stellen Sie Pilze sammeln dürfen, ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden. Die einzelnen Regelungen und Vorschriften hierzu finden Sie in den Waldgesetzen der jeweiligen Länder. Es ist unter dem Begriff Betretungsrecht vermerkt. Baden-Württemberg: § 37 Waldgesetz des Landes Baden-Württemberg (LWaldG) Bayern: Art. 13 Bayerisches Waldgesetz (BayWaldG) Berlin: § 14 Waldgesetz des Landes Berlin (LWaldG) Brandenburg: § 15 Waldgesetz des Landes Brandenburg (LWaldG), Bremen: § 13 (Bremisches Waldgesetz (BremWaldG) Hamburg: § 9 Waldgesetz des Landes Hamburg (LWaldG) Hessen: § 15 Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG) Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: § 28 Waldgesetz des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (LWaldG) Niedersachsen: § 23 Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG) Nordrhein-Westfalen: § 2 Landesforstgesetz (LFoG) Rheinland-Pfalz: § 22 Waldgesetz des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz (LWaldG) Saarland: § 25 Waldgesetz des Saarlands (LWaldG) Sachsen: § 11 Waldgesetz für den Freistaat Sachsen (SächsWaldG) Schleswig-Holstein: § 17 Waldgesetz des Landes Schleswig-Holstein (LWaldG) Thüringen: § 6 Thüringer Waldgesetz (ThürWaldG) Achtung, Artenschutz: Welche Pilze sind beim Sammeln verboten? Bedenken Sie auch, dass einige Pilze – auch diejenigen, die zu den Speisepilzen gehören – unter Artenschutz stehen. Laut Bundesartenschutzverordnung (§2 Abs. 1 BArtschV) zählen hierzu: Brätlinge heimische Birkenpilze Grüblinge Kaiserlinge Morcheln heimische Pfifferlinge heimische Rotkappen bestimmte Röhrlinge (Weißer, und Gelber Bronzle-Röhrling, Sommer Röhrling, Blauender und Echter Könings-Röhrling) Schweinsohren heimische Steinpilze Scharf-Porlinge, Semmel-Porlinge Trüffeln Diese Pilzsorten dürfen Sie nicht sammeln – die Bundesartenschutzverordnung gewährt jedoch bei einigen geschützten Arten eine Ausnahme, die es Pilzsammlern erlaubt, sie in kleinen Mengen für den eigenen Bedarf aus dem Wald mitzunehmen. Dazu gehören: Steinpilze Schweinsohren Brätlinge alle heimischen Arten von Pfifferlingen alle heimischen Arten Morcheln alle heimischen Arten Birkenpilzen und alle heimischen Arten Rotkappen Bei allen anderen geschützten Arten wie zum Beispiel Trüffeln gilt: Hände weg! Wichtig: Sammeln Sie nur, was Sie sicher kennen Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Mykologie (DGfM) warnt auf ihrer Homepage nachdrücklich nur Pilze zu essen, die Sie sicher kennen und bei denen Sie sich nach wiederholter Bestimmung der Kenntnis sicher sind. Wer nicht auf frische Pilze aus dem Wald verzichten will, sollte unbedingt folgenden Hinweis der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Mykologie (DGfM) beachten: "Lassen Sie sich Ihre Pilze nur von geprüften Pilzsachverständigen der DGfM auf Essbarkeit hin überprüfen und fragen Sie ihn nach seinem Ausweis der DGfM". Dazu bietet die DGfM eine Liste mit Pilzsachverständigen, welche Sie nach der Postleitzahl filtern können. Pilzkalender 2020: Wann kann man in der Pilzsaison welche Pilze sammeln? Naturschutz: Bei welchen Pflanzen ist das Pflücken verboten? Aromaverlust vermeiden: Pfifferlinge putzen – mit Mehl oder besser ohne? Grundsätzlich gilt: Lassen Sie im Zweifelsfall einen Pilz lieber stehen und gehen Sie kein Risiko ein. Verwendete Quellen: Eigene Recherche Arbeitsgemeinschaft Deutscher Waldbesitzerverbände – Die Waldeigentümer (AGDW)


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Januar 2021)

Leider  etwas länger der Text doch auch in Deutschland  kannst nicht machen wie  du Lustig  bist. Auch  wenn einige der  Meinung sind


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Wohl besser als wenn's die PETA/NABU oder sonst wer kaufen würde.



Da hast recht.
Ich meinte eigentlich sollte man Natur gar nicht (ver-)kaufen dürfen um sie für Nutzung durch die Allgemeinheit zu erhalten.


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2021)

Doch, an die "Richtigen" muss man sie leider verkaufen, sonst bekommen die "Falschen" sie in die Hand


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2021)

Ich mag den auch nicht, Aber: Wer ko der ko - sagt der Volksund. Er hat die Kohle und man hat ihm verkauft. So what!?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Januar 2021)

Was sind den schon drei Millionen für manche !!!
Guckt euch mal die Preise für manche Yachten an...
Ich würde auch mein Vermögen lieber selbst verprassen bevor die Erben es tun wenn ich es hätte...
Jetzt nur noch ordentlichen Besatz    im Wasser und der Spaß kann beginnen... 
Was kostet die Welt, wäre jetzt die nächste Frage ...


----------



## ollidi (15. Januar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Leider etwas länger der Text


Ich hatte schon befürchtet, daß Dein Account gehackt wurde.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Januar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Leider  etwas länger der Text doch auch in Deutschland  kannst nicht machen wie  du Lustig  bist. Auch  wenn einige der  Meinung sind


Natürlich kannste das. Darfst dich nur nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## ollidi (15. Januar 2021)

Also ich als bekennender Antifussballfan, musste erstmal googeln wer das überhaupt ist. 
Und warum nicht, wenn er es sich leisten kann. Manche kaufen sich eine ganze Insel für wesentlich mehr Geld.
Immer noch besser (habe ich auch beim googeln in dem Zusammenhang gefunden) als sich ein Steak mit Gold überziehen zu lassen und damit in der Presse zu protzen.

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, daß es so etwas auch bei uns gibt. Vielleicht nicht in der finanziellen Grössenordnung. Aber bestimmt gibt es genügend grosse Grundstücke mit eigenem Teich/See, wo der Besitzer auch das Wasser- und Fischereierecht hat.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe die ganze Geschichte eher als eine Kapitalanlage...
Andere machen Schlagzeilen daraus...


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> Leider  etwas länger der Text doch auch in Deutschland  kannst nicht machen wie  du Lustig  bist. Auch  wenn einige der  Meinung sind


Da hast Du recht.  Auch in Deutschland kann ein Waldeigentümer nicht einfach einen Zaun rum ziehen und das Betreten verbieten.  Radfahrer und Reiter müssten aber eigentlich auf den Wegen bleiben.  Dass man einen  Privatwald nicht so einfach abernten kann, sollte eigentlich klar sein.

Der Zlatan wird schon wissen, ob sich der Kauf für ihn rentieren wird.  Der hätte zwar sicherlich genügend Geld für die exklusivsten Jagd/Angelreisen, aber auf eigenem Grund und Boden gefällt ihm das vielleicht besser.


----------



## Mikesch (15. Januar 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> ... Manche kaufen sich eine ganze Insel ...


Hat er doch auch.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2021)

Immer dieser Sozialneid. Hätte ich das Klimpergeld so übrig, wäre der Zugang aber sofort nur noch sehr, sehr handverlesen!


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2021)

wenn wir die kohle hätten würden wir das natürlich niemals machen..............................


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Immer dieser Sozialneid. Hätte ich das Klimpergeld so übrig, wäre der Zugang aber sofort nur noch sehr, sehr handverlesen!


Tretminen so nen halben cm hinter der grenze verfehlen ihre wirkung nicht.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Tretminen so nen halben cm hinter der grenze verfehlen ihre wirkung nicht.


Aber vom Typ M 18 Claymore. Sehr effizient!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Januar 2021)

Er ist einer, der nie lange Verträge abgeschlossen hat... Statt hohe Ablösesumme für den Verein, hat er lieber Handgeld bei jeden Wechsel kassiert bzw. sein Gehalt um Vielfaches hochgeschraubt und Tore machen konnte er auch besonders abgezockt gut...
Ein echter Fuchs ...


----------



## zandertex (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (16. Januar 2021)

In einem Land wie Schweden ist das  auch eher eine kleine Parzelle  .Sehr viel Ländereien  sind in Privatbesitz  , Adel so wie Großunternehmer.Familienbesitz in 4 Generation. Bei uns ist es der Graf von Cappenberg


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Januar 2021)

Ich finde es generell dekadent und grundfalsch, wenn man als "Krone der Schöpfung" die Natur an potente , teils narzisstisch-größenwahnsinnige Individuen verhökert.

Mit welchem Recht ?

Wohl kapitalistischem Recht ?

Was hätte Häuptling Seattle dazu gesagt?

Zitat "Wie kann man den Himmel verkaufen".

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was hätte Häuptling Seattle dazu gesagt?


Dem wäre es wahrscheinlich egal gewesen wie reich die Typen gewesen sind, die ihn und seine Leute von dem Land vertrieben haben, das sie  als ihre Heimat ansahen.

Was er tatsächlich gesagt hat, weiß m.W.  niemand mehr so genau.  Er konnte m.W. ja nicht schreiben. 

Dass der Zlatan jetzt dort in Schweden Indigene rausdrängen will und  keinen mehr in seinen Wald reinlässt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zitat "Wie kann man den Himmel verkaufen".



Für den Anfang reicht sicherlich auch ein Mondgrundstück, mit 90 Tage Rückgaberecht _- wohl bei Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten -_ und 24 Stunden Versand.
https://www.mondgrundstueck-kaufen.de/

Hat man erst einmal genügend Mondgrundstücke verkauft, so kauft man sich von dem Geld auf der Erde dann ein richtiges Grundstück.
Vielleicht sogar in Schweden? Clever muss der Mensch eben sein oder aber Geschick beim Fußballspielen beweisen.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Clever muss der Mensch eben sein oder aber Geschick beim Fußballspielen beweisen.


Ich denke man könnte so nen Wald einfach mit Geld kaufen. An Geld kann man auf vielfältige Weise kommen. Da reicht manchmal auch Glück, selbst wenn man weder clever oder fußballbegabt ist. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wohl kapitalistischem Recht ?


Marktwirtschaft halt.  Der bisherige Eigentümer tauscht den Wald gegen Geld ein.

Im real existierenden Sozialismus gehörte die Jagd m.W. dem Volke.

Ob dann auch jedermann einfach so in Erichs Lieblingsjagdrevier rumballern konnte, wissen andere boardies hier sicher besser.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2021)

Da hat sich jemand ein Stück Wald gekauft, was auch immer er mit der Parzelle vor hat. Jeder kann mit seinem sauer verdienten Geld machen was er will. Verstehe hier die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob dann auch jedermann einfach so in Erichs Lieblingsjagdrevier rumballern konnte, wissen andere boardies hier sicher besser.


Hallo,

ich kannte einen Jäger aus Chemnitz, das war ganz streng reglementiert. Die hatten meist gar keine eigene Waffen zuhause, die wurden bei so einem "Oberjäger" verwahrt und normalerweise bekam man nur Flinten, nur im Ausnahmefall wurde einem auch mal eine Büchse zugeteilt, aber da wurden dann auch entsprechende Abschüsse erwartet.
Mit Erich Lieblingsjagdrevier, nun da hatte der normale Jäger genauso wenig Zugang, wie im Dritten Reich zum Revier der "Reichsjägermeisters" (ist zum Lachen, hieß aber tatsächlich so) Herrmann Göring.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> nun da hatte der normale Jäger genauso wenig Zugang, wie im Dritten Reich


Scheint egal zu sein, welche Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung herrscht.  Irgendeiner nimmt sich mehr Rechte raus als andere.

Selbst auf der Farm der Tiere sollen ja einige Tiere gleicher gewesen sein als andere.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich denke man könnte so nen Wald einfach mit Geld kaufen. An Geld kann man auf vielfältige Weise kommen. Da reicht manchmal auch Glück, selbst wenn man weder clever oder fußballbegabt ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Januar 2021)

Jeder Angel Verein der sich etwas eigenes gönnt oder auch Pachten sperrt alle anderen  aus und keiner regt sich drüber aus.Egal ob  es am Rhein Elbe Donau und den Rest  der Flüsse und Seen  nichts in Volkeshand.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Scheint egal zu sein, welche Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung herrscht.  Irgendeiner nimmt sich mehr Rechte raus als andere.



Ich würde mein Jagdrevier auch nicht gerne teilen wollen...


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Jagdrevier auch nicht gerne teilen wollen...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364429


Kann dich beruhigen. Den habe letzt Woch beim Spazierengehen mitm Pantoffel erschlagen. Ned zum anschaun - des greisliche Viech. 
Hone gmeint, der hod Corona kappt, weil er gar so schwer gschnauft hat. Da howen erlöst.
War reine Selbstverteidigung - Ehrenwort.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Januar 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht in der finanziellen Grössenordnung.


hää? was glaubst Du bekommste in D für 3-5 MIo?
ich wette, noch nicht mal nen 75 ha Eigenjagdbezirk


----------



## hanzz (17. Januar 2021)

Warum sich teilweise so aufgeregt wird versteh ich nicht. 
Nur weil es ein steinreicher Superstar ist? 
Hätte sich Horst Hrubesch den Wald gekauft, hätte man ihn hier wahrscheinlich voll gefeiert. 

Ich werd Zlatan im Herbst mal besuchen fahren und mit ihm da angeln. Werde berichten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Januar 2021)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic gehört insgeheim sicherlich auch dem indigenen Volk der Saami an
und die 1.000 Hektar Wald stellen erst den Anfang seiner zukünftigen _"Landnahme"_ dar.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Warum sich teilweise so aufgeregt wird versteh ich nicht.
> Nur weil es ein steinreicher Superstar ist?
> Hätte sich Horst Hrubesch den Wald gekauft, hätte man ihn hier wahrscheinlich voll gefeiert.
> 
> Ich werd Zlatan im Herbst mal besuchen fahren und mit ihm da angeln. Werde berichten


Einen Versuch  wäre  es wert schreib ihm auf Twitter doch mal an. ....


----------



## Ulf Daubner (29. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für ihn ganz sicher toll aber was macht die Mehrzahl der Leute wenn eines Tages sämtliche tolle Naturflecken an Millionäre verramscht worden sind?
> Hier bei mir in der Nähe ist sowas ebenfalls schon passiert und das Ende vom Lied ist, dass die heimischen Menschen ihren umliegenden Lebensraum nicht mehr betreten/nutzen dürfen.
> Natur sollte als Allgemeingut gelten!


Da gibt es sicherlich Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic gehört insgeheim sicherlich auch dem indigenen Volk der Saami an
> und die 1.000 Hektar Wald stellen erst den Anfang seiner zukünftigen _"Landnahme"_ dar.



die Saami hatten ganz sicher nichts mit der "Landnahme" an der
Sávka  ( Männer )oder Ladjo ( Frauen ,) deren Eigentumsbegriff ist anders

dann musst Zlatan schon bei den Nordmännern verorten , die hatten was mit Landnahme  an der
Skjodehamngugel


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2021)

Ulf Daubner schrieb:


> Da gibt es sicherlich Vor- und Nachteile



Jupp.
Abhängig davon ob man dem Geldadel angehört oder eben nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Januar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> die Saami hatten ganz sicher nichts mit der "Landnahme" an der
> Sávka  ( Männer )oder Ladjo ( Frauen ,) deren Eigentumsbegriff ist anders
> 
> dann musst Zlatan schon bei den Nordmännern verorten , die hatten was mit Landnahme  an der
> Skjodehamngugel



Deshalb verwendete ich das Wort "Landnahme" auch in Anführungszeichen bzw. ist es eher ironisch zu verstehen.

Wem in Schweden was gehört, das kann ich von hier aus natürlich nur schwer beurteilen. Allerdings sah ich neulich eine Doku über die Saami und dass sie im zunehmenden Maß vom schwedischen Staat altangestammte Gebiete und Rechte zurückfordern. Soweit so gut, nur kollidieren die Interessen der Saami wohl zunehmend mit den Interessen der übrigen schwedischen Bevölkerung.

Die Schweden sind generell ein sehr naturverbundenes Volk, da geht es am Wochenende gerne raus in die Wälder, zum Jagen, Angeln und Wandern. Ich hoffe daher, dass die schwedische Regierung einen vernünftigen Kompromiss finden wird. Andernfalls sollten einige Saami vielleicht auch einmal darüber nachdenken ihre Motorschlitten etc. wieder abzugeben, denn von der Moderne haben sie durchaus auch profitiert. Daher sollte diesen Rückforderungen, nach Gebieten und speziellen Rechten, mit einem besonderen Augenmaß begegnet werden. Die Welt hat sich seit damals schließlich weitergedreht. Was nicht bedeutet, dass ich den Saami in Schweden nicht einen kleinen Sonderstatus einräumen möchte.


----------

